# 15 tật xấu của phụ nữ khiến đàn ông phát điên



## tuyettranhd (26 Tháng hai 2014)

*Chỉ có thiên thần mới không có tật xấu, nếu bạn là phụ nữ thì chuyện có một số thói không đẹp lắm là chuyện bình thường. Nhưng có những điều bạn cho là bình thường lại khiến anh chàng người yêu của bạn phát điên. Ví như 15 điều sau đây.*
1. Phụ nữ hay mắc bệnh tự coi mình là chuyên gia khi liên tục nhắc nhở đàn ông phải làm như thế này, thế kia. Thỉnh thoảng hãy cứ để chàng trai của bạn làm mọi việc theo cách của anh ấy nếu không muốn chàng phát điên lên.

2. Bài 'thuyết trình' liên miên của bạn về lối sống sạch sẽ cũng khiến chàng ớn lạnh đấy.

3. Phụ nữ hay tự cho mình quyền phán xét người khác. Trong khi những người đàn ông than thở rằng họ cảm thấy phiền phức và phát cáu vì thói quen này của bạn gái.
4. Huyên thuyên 'tám chuyện' ngay cả khi chàng cần sự yên tĩnh. Do đó hãy tinh tế quan sát, đừng khiến chàng ghét cay ghét đắng bạn chỉ vì thói quen thiếu tế nhị này.

5. Khi một phụ nữ đối xử với đàn ông theo cách họ chăm bẵm một đứa con, đàn ông sẽ cảm thấy vô cùng tù túng.

6. Phụ nữ cứ nói nói và nói, nhiều khi lôi ra những vấn đề không đâu vào lúc không thích hợp. Đa phần đàn ông không thể chịu đựng được thói quen này của bạn gái hoặc vợ.
7. Những lời kể 'toạc móng heo' của nàng với cô bạn thân về diễn biến 'chuyện ấy' giữa hai người sẽ khiến chàng bực bội, đôi khi cảm thấy tự ti.

8. Phụ nữ hay đa nghi. Nhiều lúc đàn ông chỉ muốn họ nghỉ ngơi một lát giữa những nghi ngờ vặt vãnh không cần thiết.

9. Hầu hết phụ nữ có ý chống đối mẹ chồng và thường nói 'giặc bên ngô, bà cô bên chồng'. Điều này luôn khiến người bạn đời của họ cảm thấy khó chịu.
10. Phụ nữ thích so sánh, có thể là do cố ý hoặc vô ý. Lòng tự trọng của người đàn ông có thể bị tổn thương khi người phụ nữ so sánh họ với một anh chàng khác về khả năng tài chính hoặc chuyện vợ chồng.

11. Một số chàng trai cảm thấy chán ngán với thói quen của phụ nữ luôn cằn nhằn về những thứ chàng bỏ vào miệng bao gồm cả thức ăn, đồ uống, thuốc lá...

12. Thỉnh thoảng phụ nữ thích xen vào lúc chàng đang bận theo dõi một trận bóng gay cấn trên truyền hình. Đó là điều khiến cánh mày râu khó chịu.
13. Thổi phồng mọi chuyện cũng là căn bệnh của mọi phụ nữ. Khi chàng không bắt điện thoại, nàng sẽ nghĩ chàng có điều cần che giấu. Hay khi chàng quên mua món đồ cô ấy dặn, nàng sẽ bù lu bù loa chàng không quan tâm đến mình và những lời càm ràm trách móc ấy không bao giờ kết thúc.

14. Bất cứ khi nào tranh cãi, phụ nữ lại lôi những lỗi lầm và rắc rối trong quá khứ để chì chiết. Đàn ông không hề thích một người chuyên đào bới dĩ vãng như thế đâu.

15. Phụ nữ hay khóc mỗi khi họ biết họ không thể thắng thế. Thứ cảm xúc như bị tống tiền này khiến đàn ông phát điên.

Nếu bạn có những thói quen trên, hãy xem xét xem và tìm hạn chế, đừng khiến người đàn ông của bạn phát ngán mà 'ra đi không một lời từ biệt'. Chúc bạn nỗ lực cho một tình yêu đẹp và bền vững.


----------

